# Cox V58 Channel Not Authorized



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi All - Just got my new Roamio Plus. I immediately swapped out the stock 1TB drive for a new 4TB drive and got it up a running using Telemark's guide. Popped the cable card out of my Tivo Premiere and into the the Tivo Roamio and viola I have cable television on the Roamio. WhoHoo. 

Except, three premium channels. 1292 EPIXHD, 1300 HBOHD, 1308 WHBOHD. 

I am getting the V58 Channel Not Authorized error. Now these channels were tuning fine in my premiere before popping it into the Roamio. I called Cox Support and the CSR tried everything in her power, sending hits to TA and CCs, etc. Checking acct, etc. This was the same cable card in my old premiere. No luck.

Anyone else having this issue? I have Cox in Omaha. I have a Motorola M Card and Motorola Tuning Adapter. I have tech coming on Sunday.

FYI - My Tivo Software version is: 20.4.5c-uSA-6-848

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

KennethW said:


> Hi All - Just got my new Roamio Plus. I immediately swapped out the stock 1TB drive for a new 4TB drive and got it up a running using Telemark's guide. Popped the cable card out of my Tivo Premiere and into the the Tivo Roamio and viola I have cable television on the Roamio. WhoHoo.
> 
> Except, three premium channels. 1292 EPIXHD, 1300 HBOHD, 1308 WHBOHD.
> 
> ...


This is most likely a cablecard pairing issue. Check out the steps shown here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569

Pay particular attention to the "Val:" setting.


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> This is most likely a cablecard pairing issue. Check out the steps shown here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569
> 
> Pay particular attention to the "Val:" setting.


The value for VAL is suspect under the Conditional Access screen: 
Con: Yes
Val: ? 0x23
Auth: S

Thanks - I will pass this on to Cox.


----------



## Hiveranno (Jan 29, 2015)

It seems you found the problem under the "VAL" value. When you switch out the HDD in your TiVo the CableCARD thinks it is a new device and drops the pairing.


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Actually, I never powered on the new Roamio with it's original drive in it. I took the original 1TB "virgin" drive out and stuck it in the closet. So the CableCard never knew about any other hard drive. It only knew about the other Tivo Premiere it was originally paired to. I removed the cablecard from the Premiere to put into the new Roamio. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Moving a CableCARD from one TiVo to another requires a Re-Pairing.

Call Cox, 877-820-8202 tell them you moved the CableCARD to a new device and need it Re-Paired.

http://media.cox.com/support/print_...110069_CableCardInstallGuide_MotorollaCT2.pdf


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KennethW said:


> Actually, I never powered on the new Roamio with it's original drive in it. I took the original 1TB "virgin" drive out and stuck it in the closet. So the CableCard never knew about any other hard drive. It only knew about the other Tivo Premiere it was originally paired to. I removed the cablecard from the Premiere to put into the new Roamio.
> 
> Thoughts ?


This is a common problem when moving a cable card to a new box. Everything works EXCEPT premium channels. I don't have the issue but searching for it might help. There is a "higher level" of pairing for premium channels. I speculate that the TiVo's serial number gets involved. No premium channels = no problem. I've done it twice.


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you for the reply. I called Cox this morning and spent an hour or so on the phone with them. I am honestly not sure if they ever tried to repair or just sent "hits" to the card. Shall I call them back. I have a truck roll scheduled for Sunday but would like to avoid that if possible.

Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe. I am getting 95% of my premium channels. I have Cox and Starx and the MoviePak. I am getting all 20 or 30 except for three channels.

So, the Tivo serial number is somewhere tied to the cable card pairing. ?

Shall I wait for the truck roll or call them back and ask them to re-pair as if it was a new device ? 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

When you move the CableCARD the numbers change. Write down the new numbers and verify them with Cox, call them back, and read them the new numbers.

This will not change, but verify anyway.
CableCARD Serial Number or SN# __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

These number have changed. read them and have them read them back to you.
CableCARD ID __ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__
Host ID __ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__
Data __ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> This is most likely a cablecard pairing issue. Check out the steps shown here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569
> 
> Pay particular attention to the "Val:" setting.


I actually also noticed that in addition to the

VAL=? setting

The CCI=0x00 setting has.

The Tivo thead posted by Diana says:

If this value is 0x00 and you are not able to watch the channel, the problem is not related to your CableCARD. You should check your cable connections and the quality of the cable signal coming into the TiVo DVR.

Does that indicate a signal problem opposed to a pairing problem ?


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok - Spent another 30 minutes on with Cox and Cable Card Support. Tech did attempt to repair the cable card but I never got any indication on the Tivo that anything happened. Under the Test Channels screen, it shows no channels available. 

Would having a MOCA network and MOCA POE filter prevent a re-pair from happening or getting through ? Just wondering ? 

I guess I will wait for the truck to roll on Sunday.

Thanks for all your feedback.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

well if you still have the tech come out sunday at least you will have a lot of information for him to look at , thanks to the tivo communitys information you got ,this site is awesome!!:up::up::up:


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

Agreed. Gotta love the folks here at Tivo Community! 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

KennethW said:


> Ok - Spent another 30 minutes on with Cox and Cable Card Support. Tech did attempt to repair the cable card but I never got any indication on the Tivo that anything happened. Under the Test Channels screen, it shows no channels available.
> 
> Would having a MOCA network and MOCA POE filter prevent a re-pair from happening or getting through ? Just wondering ?
> 
> ...


What happened today? Did Cox come out?


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> What happened today? Did Cox come out?


Yes - It was a cable card pairing issue as Diana diagnosed immediately. Once the back office re-paired the card, I got a V next to the Val setting on the Conditional Access screen.

Not sure why the cable card dept could not figure that out when a called back with all of this information previously.

Anyway, all is now well with the world and we are loving our new Roamio and Mini.

Thanks everyone for your help and Support.


----------



## Jeff Neph (Jul 12, 2016)

I know I'm a year too late, but, as I am getting V58 on every channel, and Cox CSRs seem to have no clue what to do, would it not be prudent simply to go to the nearby Cox store and replace the card and run through the activation process for a new cable card?

That's what I'm going to try. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Jeff Neph said:


> I know I'm a year too late, but, as I am getting V58 on every channel, and Cox CSRs seem to have no clue what to do, would it not be prudent simply to go to the nearby Cox store and replace the card and run through the activation process for a new cable card?
> 
> That's what I'm going to try. Crossing my fingers.


I can tell you for a fact that in 75% of the times changing the card is not going to fix this error, this is an authentication error on COX side! Personal experience with 4 TIVO boxes. 
*
>>The following is based on your local COX system is using the Motorola based systems. << 
*
Have the COX cable card CSR remove their devices from your account, ask them to do a refresh of their CSR screens, now add them back, you will be in the CABLE CARD screen and once they have added device(s), have them send a reset to the switched digital box, once the "SWT" has locked on the signal (this can take up to 60 mins (the longest it took my system.)), write down the current "DATA NUMBER", do a 'REFRESH' in the CABLE CARD screen to make sure that the screen data number has not change, "IF" it has changed, have the rep update your account with the new number.

The above has corrected loss of authentication on my four boxes after a lightening strike, which had taken out a street side COX distribution node.

My personal trouble is... since a lightening strike two blocks away ...I am having to call into COX to have my DATA NUMBER updated in their systems.. it has been suggested that maybe the server that my account is on might be experiencing harddrive issues and have requested that the drive be replaced.. I have not lost power since the harddrive swap was to of happened to see if that takes care of the issue.

David


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Hiveranno said:


> It seems you found the problem under the "VAL" value. When you switch out the HDD in your TiVo the CableCARD thinks it is a new device and drops the pairing.


nope transfering the card to new tivo trigged it the roamios and newer store info on the motherboard not hard drive.


----------



## KennethW (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm back after nearly 3 years to report the same error / issue I was getting years ago. Three premium channels not coming thru with the V58 error. Just got off the phone with Cox. He repaired my cable card but it did not complete successfully, most channels came through except for three premium channels. After some time, he noticed that the DataId on the cable card was empty on the Cox side. I checked the DataId on the cable card pairing diagnostics screen. As the tech and I were work working the Dataid continued to update/change every minute or so on the tivo side. What the tech determined was that he was able to stop the pending pair request or unpair it. Not sure on the terminology. After he stopped the pending pair request, he entered the DataId that I read to him off of my cable card pairing screen and voila, all was well. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

I realize this thread hasn't been active for a while, but I was also experiencing a V58 error on my Roamio with Cox. So, I wanted to add what we went through, in case it helps someone else...

Got Cablecards at Cox. Was able to call Cox Cable to get the CableCard paired to the TiVo HD, but not the Roamio. Then learned/realized I needed to get tuning adapters. Figures. 

Got the TA units, connected them (or so I thought), and still no dice. Getting V53 errors, even after forcing the TiVos to reconnect to HQ. 

AND, no one told me until I called the CableCard folks, then I needed a splitter to send the cable signal both to the TiVo and the turning adapter(TA). AND, that a USB cable is to connect the TA to the TiVo. So, dug thru a lot of tool trays and such to find some splitters, then tried again.

We have one coax coming into the house, so I had a 2–to-1 (-3.5db) splitter before both TiVos, then a second one for the Roamio and its tuning adapter, and then a 4-to-1 (-7db) splitter before the TiVo HD, its tuning adapter and the cable modem. The TiVo HD tuned channels, and had signal levels between 97-99. Roamio signal was pegged on 100. Tried swapping splitters around, and that didn’t fix anything. Turns out that wasn’t the issue…

Cable technician said we did not have any green indicators when he arrived, so I was really scratching my head based on what the channel strength meters said. So, he found and removed a splitter from the cable box outside, then installed some better/newer splitters inside the house. Even put a MoCa filter on the coax to the Roamio, and a 6db attenuator for the tuning adapter, and a power inserter. After all that, everything was in the green—both directions. I am not using MoCa, but he said he'd need to add the filter to cover the bases.

But the Roamio still wouldn’t display channels. Showing V58 errors. Except GMA Pinoy and seven other channels, which all have a V52 error. We added GMA, but the remaining seven are all part of our channel package (C-SPAN, STARZ, NEWSY, INSP and a couple others). Turns out the Roamio's first CableCard was bad; it would not finish the update, so under the CableCard CA Status, it said “Not Staged”. Under CA Time, it said “Waiting For Update…” The TiVo HD said Status “Ready” and had a full date/time stamp for CA time.

Swapped CableCards, and got back on the phone. Was having trouble getting that one to work as well. Even swapped USB cables with the TiVo HD. Technician thought the USB port in the Roamio was bad. But, I ended up waiting a while, and I might have restarted it, and the Roamio started showing the same channels as the TiVo HD. Except for those same eight; also with V52 errors. I called TiVo, and told them about the channels not showing up, and they did a conf call with Cox to get assistance. Technician is coming back out tomorrow evening, so more to follow.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

Update! By the time the Cox technician arrived this evening, all of the channels were working! He told me his brother-in-law, who quite enjoyed using TiVo, said that when he experienced power outages at his house, that he generally lost some channels...and they would eventually repopulate over the next couple days. !?
So, I think we will invest in a battery backup for the Roamio and that will help curb that issue.

NOTE: When I went to the Cox store yesterday, they told me they didn't think that channel 401 would show up on the TiVo, because it wasn't a Cox Contour 1 or 2 unit. So, that seems inaccurate. We just need to wait for everything to catch up.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

One more issue that appeared. Seven channels do not have any program information. I informed TiVo, and they told me they should have it updated in 5-7 business days.


----------



## James Rivington (Apr 17, 2020)

I am a new Cox customer in Phoenix. I have a TiVo Bolt and I was also getting the V58 as soon as I installed my cable-card. After many calls to tech support, I finally spoke to someone who said, "I don't know what a cable-card is, but I know that we have a special cable-card department in Phoenix, and I will transfer you." Josh, the cable-card specialist, looked at my account and immediately identified my issue. And explained it. Cox has something they call "occurrences" that are like "line items" for your devices. For example, my Internet gateway device is "Internet occurrence 1". Every device must be on its own "occurrence". One exception: the tuning adapter and its associated cable-card must be on the SAME "occurrence". It's like they are both parts of a single device. Because of shipping errors and delays, and general Cox confusion, my cable-card and my tuning adapter were delivered two weeks apart. And thus, they were entered into Cox's system on two separate "occurrences". The cable-card specialist fixed that administrative error, re-paired the cable-card and the tuning adapter and then, following his instructions, I restarted the TiVo and the TA. Et Voila! Cable TV on my TiVo Bolt!
BTW, I owe it to the members of this TiVo community for giving me the clues I needed to call Cox back and repeatedly question the V58 as possibly being a cable-card pairing issue.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, I do not mind saying that this regular channel drop-off garbage is wearing a bit thin. It was generally every 4 days, and some of them would be blank. By the time a week rolled by, all 8 were gone again. I've had 3 more technicians out, if not four since my last post. Not to mention chat text support calls every 4-7 days. 
What's better is we had a power outage yesterday that knocked both tuning adapters out of whack again. I've tried just rebooting the office TiVo and tuning adapter, twice, and that didn't seem to fix it like it used to.
Why can't we, or Cox, in this information age, figure out how to allow us channels by our account number and CableCard? 
Thanks James R. for posting about the same occurrence thing. I will ask about that.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

V58 nearly _always_ ends up being an Account Coding issue.

-KP


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

Okay, I inadvertently found a fix. One of the Cox chat techs said that I should try using a Contour 1 tuner as a tuning adapter. Well, that does not work either. BUT, if I keep the Contour 1 box connected, and power it up every day or two, for some reason that keeps the whole connection alive, and the tuning adapters do not loose their grip on our channel list. Odd, but it does work. 
The drawback is I pay the rental fee for the Contour 1 box, but given how much hassle and free time it gives me, I think it is worth it.


----------

